# Just got home...



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

From picking up my lab results and the radiologist report for my US. I must say I don't think the US is as scary as my doctor made it sound over the phone. Let me know what all of think.

Labs
TSH Sensitive 3.00 Range (0.34-4.82)
FT4. 0.94. Range (0.78-2.19)
T3 Free. 2.95. Range (1.4-4.4)

Rad report
The isthmus is within normal limits measures 3mm in thickness. The right lobe of the thyroid gland measures 5x1.4x1.4 cm. in the right lobe of the thyroid gland there is a slightly hypoechoic mostly homogeneous nodule measuring 1.1x0.9x0.9 cm. This demonstrates slight increased color-flow. The left lobe of the thyroid gland measures 5.1x1.5x1.4 cm. In the left lobe thyroid gland is a 1.6x0.7x1.1 cm mostly hypoechoic slightly heterogenous nodule containing some mild hypervascularity. While the remaining thyroid gland is heterogenous no other focal nodules are identified.
Impression: 
Heterogenous echo texture to the thyroid gland with 2 solid nodules identified one on the left and one on the right that are mildly hypervascular. Therapeutic and follow-up considerations include biopsy by FNA of the nodules or obtaining a nuclear medicine study.

So the first US that I had last October didn't show anything at all in the left lobe. But I personally don't think any of this is anything to worry about.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> From picking up my lab results and the radiologist report for my US. I must say I don't think the US is as scary as my doctor made it sound over the phone. Let me know what all of think.
> 
> Labs
> TSH Sensitive 3.00 Range (0.34-4.82)
> ...


Hypervascular and solid are 2 things to be concerned about. Did your doctor say not to be concerned?


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

No she didn't say at all not to be concerned. She sounded concerned. I guess it is just me trying to be optimistic... Lol


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Optimism is great, but I think a FNA is in order. I hope you won't put that off.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

I go to ENT Thursday to discuss the FNA and schedule it. It won't be done the same day. They only do biopsies on Fridays at our hospital, even for FNA here they book the OR and do it in there.


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Andros, from what I have read in research, I think I might be in the clear since I don't have any calcification in either of the nodules. What do you think? I guess I just don't want to believe that I could very well be facing cancer. I really don't have time in my life for that. I have a family to take care of, and my 4 boys are very busy and active. Even though they are older, we have sports and bowling and stuff like that. I don't have time to be sick.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Andros, from what I have read in research, I think I might be in the clear since I don't have any calcification in either of the nodules. What do you think? I guess I just don't want to believe that I could very well be facing cancer. I really don't have time in my life for that. I have a family to take care of, and my 4 boys are very busy and active. Even though they are older, we have sports and bowling and stuff like that. I don't have time to be sick.


If you take care of yourself with all of this, you won't be sick. That is the whole purpose behind getting a diagnosis and having it taken care of forthwith.

I doubt if you will be down for the count very long. Most if not all our posters who have had TT and rai for follow-up are doing great. Very active, very happy etc..

We wish these things did not happen but look at it like this; if we lived in the 1800's, nothing could or would be done. End of story!!

Everyone here cares for and about you. I know you are scared; we all are when stuff like this happens but do know we are here for you!!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you Andros, everyone here is great!!!


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Saw the ENT today. Not too pleased, he didn't even have my reports from the radiologist. But none the less, my FNA is scheduled for Tuesday morning at 9:30. Then the real waiting game begins.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Sarah31905 said:


> Saw the ENT today. Not too pleased, he didn't even have my reports from the radiologist. But none the less, my FNA is scheduled for Tuesday morning at 9:30. Then the real waiting game begins.


We will be waiting in the wings to hear from you after the FNA Tuesday! Meanwhile, try to enjoy the weekend and put your worries aside.


----------

